# Faut-il payer pour faire du gratuit ?



## jcezanna54 (14 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je viens de développer une application pour mes propres besoins mais qui pourrait servir à d'autres.
J'ai donc eu l'idée de la mettre sur le mac app store.
De toutes les lectures que j'ai eu sur la procédure à suivre, il apparaît que pour distribuer, MÊME A TITRE GRATUIT, une application via le mac app store, il fallait souscrire pour une somme de 99$ à un programme de développeur.

J'aimerai savoir si j'ai bien compris.

Si oui, existe t-il un autre moyen de distribuer une application gratuitement autre que la confection d'un .DMG depuis un site personnel ou autre.

Merci


----------



## RubenF (15 Décembre 2014)

Nope, pour compiler un .DMG tu dois avoir la licence d'Apple qui coute 99$.. 

Pas d'autre solution autre que nous filer ton code source pour qu'on le compile et qu'on l'utilise.


----------



## r e m y (15 Décembre 2014)

RubenF a dit:


> Nope, pour compiler un .DMG tu dois avoir la licence d'Apple qui coute 99$..
> 
> Pas d'autre solution autre que nous filer ton code source pour qu'on le compile et qu'on l'utilise.



euh... un dmg c'est juste un format d'image disque.
Rien n'impose de distribuer une application en l'embarquant dans un dmg.
On peut la distribuer en tant que telle, ou dans un ZIP ou tout autre format d'archive.

(Et quand bien même on choisirait le support d'une image MDG, je n'ai jamais vu nulle part qu'il fallait payer des royalties à Apple ou cotiser en tant que développeur pour utiliser ce format. Tu peux préciser tes sources stp?)

Ensuite, on peut distribuer son application en créant un site Web dédié.


----------



## jcezanna54 (15 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je pense que RubenF a dû faire une confusion, il n'y a aucun droit pour créer une image disque au format DMG, qu'il y en a pour faire un ISO (en fait le format DMG est basé sur de l'ISO)
Je connais bien les autres formats possible de distribution (ZIP, RAR, etc...) et la possibilité de créer un site dédié pour cela n'est pas une obligation car il y a déjà des sites qui s'en chargent (mais c'est mieux pour fournir de la documentation annexe)

Ma question porte sur l'obligation apparemment incontournable de payer 99$ pour assurer la distribution d'un produit gratuit via le mac app store.
Quelqu'en soit la justification, il me semble que c'est une forte incitation à rendre les produits payants pour récupérer encore 30% du prix.

Je voudrais m'assurer qu'il n'y a aucune autre procédure qui éviterait cela.


----------



## Lio70 (15 Décembre 2014)

En résumé, pour distribuer une application sur le (Mac) App store, il faut payer 99$ par an. Cela donne aussi droit à toute la doc en format vidéo (les sessions de la WWDC annuelle) et à deux interventions gratuites auprès du support d'Apple destiné aux développeurs (par exemple, si tu as un problème avec ton code et que tu ne t'en sors pas).

Pour créer les DMG, j'emploie une application d'Apple qui était fournie avec un pack d'outils toujours téléchargeable sur leur site développeurs, et qui s'appelle PackageMaker.

https://developer.apple.com/downloads/index.action?name=PackageMaker

Cela permet de créer des paquets d'installation DMG comprenant les PKG que tu auras généré à partir d'Xcode grâce à lArchiver, auxquels tu peux même joindre des fichiers additionnels tels que notice d'installation ou de copyright.

Je crois que PackageMaker n'est plus mis à jour, ni même disponible avec la dernière version d'Xcode, mais il fonctionne très bien sur Yosemite. Je lutilise toujours pour distribuer une démo de mes apps.


----------



## Larme (15 Décembre 2014)

Les $99 permettent également (en cas de non distribution via le Mac App Store) de signer les apps et passer outre GateKeeper.
Lien complémentaire : http://forum.cocoacafe.fr/topic/12577-adhérer-au-mac-developper-program/


----------



## Lio70 (15 Décembre 2014)

Larme a dit:


> Les $99 permettent également (en cas de non distribution via le Mac App Store) de signer les apps et passer outre GateKeeper.
> Lien complémentaire : http://forum.cocoacafe.fr/topic/12577-adhérer-au-mac-developper-program/


Tu as très bien fait de le rappeler.

Signer son app avec un certificat de développeur fourni par Apple permet effectivement d'installer l'app sans obliger le système à baisser sa garde, ce qui, même si l'app n'est pas malveillante, pose un problème de confiance entre l'utilisateur et le développeur.


----------



## jcezanna54 (15 Décembre 2014)

Le lien donné par "larme" clôt définitivement le débat à mes yeux.
Bonne journée


----------

